# Moo E-liquids



## MoeB786 (9/6/16)

To The guys at Sir Vape,

Please consider restocking of these juices including the *Banana Milk* 

Kind Regards


----------



## Sir Vape (9/6/16)

@MoeB786 possibly in the next month or so 

Hugo


----------



## MoeB786 (9/6/16)

Awesome can i pre order  ?


----------

